# AMA, help needed



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Wasn't sure where to put this  so here sounded good! 

I am on the hospitality committee for the specialty next year. I've been to two. IF you have never been to one, OMGOSH, you are so missing out. The VENDERS.. I have spent HUNDREDS of dollars on stuff, you can ONLY get at the specialites. Maltese jewelry, first year I got a bling Maltese side view... last year, I got the bracelet to match. I got the most beautiful jacket... the ZIPPER is rhinestone..when you zip it up, looks like a rhinestone line up the front, when you unzip it, it folds into two sides of rhinestones...and there is a beautiful rhinestone Maltese outline, both on the breast pocket area and the back. NO WHERE else can you get these one of a kind items and I will cherish them forever, while remembering all of the good times...*especially* last year. 

I bought the matching bracelet as a celebratory reward. Ritzy winning her class in sweeps and place 2nd the next day in reg classes... I mean, people breed for YEARS to have that happen... Cheryl and I are so so proud of her. But my point is... no where else will you see so many beautiful Maltese all in ONE place!!! and build so many wonderful memories... And the rescues..oh the rescue parade.. this year, I couldn't even stay in the room.. tears just come, NO dry eyes are in that room. 

Now, I've been to alot of Labrador specialties and they, by no means, compare.... but, it takes work, dedication and love to make these events work. Right now, we are trying to make this specialty ONE to remember!!! and we need voluteers to do it. It is SO much fun to be in a group of Maltese LOVERS and help make the specialty, well, special! There is much pride in being a part of that accomplishment... 

So, how about it... who wants to join in and be part of making THIS next specialty, the BEST one yet!!! We need help with the hospitality...which is the HEART of the show!!! and how appropriate.. this year's theme is "deep in the HEART of Texas". Southern Hospitality...at its FINEST!!! We need help with getting donations for the bags, putting them together, people to "man" the "party room!!" oh that is like helping to party LOL!! (and you won't have to while the shows are going on, so everyone can see the beatiful dogs!!!) 

So how about it... please PM me if you are interested... and PLEASE do'nt think "it is too far".. YOU MAKE it happen!!! You plan and save and I promise, you will NOT be dissappointed. I mean really, how many vacations can you take WITH your MALTESE to sit around and TALK about NOTHING ELSE (well, almost nothing else LOL) than MALTESE for 5 days!!!! You'd be CRAZY NOT to!!!!

So, please PM me before I have to answer back, sorry, we've got too many to help and you MISS OUT on this wonderful opportunity to be a part of the PARTEE!!!! I look forward to hearing from you and then meeting up with you in person!!! and your babies too!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Karla - I don't see Texas in my future this year. The only way I got to Nationals in Atlanta was because I coordinated a work trip there in May. I'm sure it will be wonderful.:chili:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Karla - I don't see Texas in my future this year. The only way I got to Nationals in Atlanta was because I coordinated a work trip there in May. I'm sure it will be wonderful.:chili:


Ok..well, take a work trip to Texas LOL! Yes, it will be amazing.. I can just feel it, one for the memory books for sure!


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

This will be my first year getting to come shop, errr I mean watch! I can't wait and hopefully will have another fluff in tow to watch with Max


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Punky said:


> This will be my first year getting to come shop, errr I mean watch! I can't wait and hopefully will have another fluff in tow to watch with Max


Wonderful!! So does that mean you want to help man the hospitality table for a few hours somewhere in there :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Its a little too far for me but I will go to one some time


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

maltsnme said:


> Wonderful!! So does that mean you want to help man the hospitality table for a few hours somewhere in there :wub:


I would not mind offering a few hour's if needed


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Karla, count Marina and I in for a few hours  We won't be getting there as early this year though because of the school Marina will be missing for Westminster.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Punky said:


> This will be my first year getting to come shop, errr I mean watch! I can't wait and hopefully will have another fluff in tow to watch with Max


Oh you're going to go this year, Maggie? That's fantastic! Looking forward to meeting you!



maltsnme said:


> Ok..well, take a work trip to Texas LOL! Yes, it will be amazing.. I can just feel it, one for the memory books for sure!


Unfortunately, in this current economy, it's not as easy to suggest someone makes it happen. It might be better to just ask who is going and then ask if people would volunteer. There was a huge SM turnout last year and I'm sure that will be the case again this year! I love that part, meeting all my fellow smers. :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I will be going, but on the Rescue side of it. I'll be helping Edie.

And yep, I'll be taking one of our rescues along with me. 

Can't wait, as I love showing off my babies. 

I'm thinking of taking LBB, and Tommy!! 

How cool would that be? I know, they are too big to fit in one crate, under the seat, so I'll just have to find someone to fly with me ~ :chili:


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh you're going to go this year, Maggie? That's fantastic! Looking forward to meeting you!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, in this current economy, it's not as easy to suggest someone makes it happen. It might be better to just ask who is going and then ask if people would volunteer. There was a huge SM turnout last year and I'm sure that will be the case again this year! I love that part, meeting all my fellow smers. :chili:


Yes, I almost 99 percent sure I think it will be fun for Max and the new member *crossing finger* :chili:


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh you're going to go this year, Maggie? That's fantastic! Looking forward to meeting you!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, in this current economy, it's not as easy to suggest someone makes it happen. It might be better to just ask who is going and then ask if people would volunteer. There was a huge SM turnout last year and I'm sure that will be the case again this year! I love that part, meeting all my fellow smers. :chili:


LOL that was a joke about the business trip, Stacy! <grin> 

Unfortunately, we can't wait until the last minute to see who might be able to help. It takes alot to plan this and so I need some good steady and dependable volunteers we can count on, early on. Thanks SO much for volunteering!! The committee very much appreciates it!! And of course, we will DEFINETLY be rooting for and are so proud of Marina getting to Westminster!!! What an amazing accomplishment for her.

Thanks again!!

Karla


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

amby said:


> Its a little too far for me but I will go to one some time


 
Just a little ))) I hope we get to see you someday!!! And Milo too!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Punky said:


> I would not mind offering a few hour's if needed


That would be so wonderful and generous of you Maggie. Thank you SO much!!! Can't wait to meet you this time. I missed EVERYONE last year, except Stacy a couple of times and Carina (we showed side by side). I was caught up in bathing, grooming and keeping dogs quiet!!! I plan to do alot more "socializing" this next year!!!!

karla


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

maltsnme said:


> Just a little ))) I hope we get to see you someday!!! And Milo too!


That would be so cool!
We'd love to meet all of our American SM friends.
Maybe in a few years!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm hoping that i can make it this year and if so i'll also volunteer for a couple of hours.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm planning on coming this year and would be happy to volunteer a couple of hours. I can't wait.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

maltsnme said:


> That would be so wonderful and generous of you Maggie. Thank you SO much!!! Can't wait to meet you this time. I missed EVERYONE last year, except Stacy a couple of times and Carina (we showed side by side). I was caught up in bathing, grooming and keeping dogs quiet!!! I plan to do alot more "socializing" this next year!!!!
> 
> karla


Yes, let's hope we don't have to worry about keeping our dogs as quiet as we did in Atlanta! That really was awful. 

Do you think you'll be showing this year? I'm hoping to have something to show, will have to wait to see what Lois has next week!


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Yes, let's hope we don't have to worry about keeping our dogs as quiet as we did in Atlanta! That really was awful.
> 
> Do you think you'll be showing this year? I'm hoping to have something to show, will have to wait to see what Lois has next week!



Crossing finger's for Lois! I am getting to excited myself, I so would not be a good person to whelp puppies

Oh also, since I am going for fun and shopping, I don't mind helping baby sit a a few if they need to be a little quiet side for those working


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

maltsnme said:


> That would be so wonderful and generous of you Maggie. Thank you SO much!!! Can't wait to meet you this time. I missed EVERYONE last year, except Stacy a couple of times and Carina (we showed side by side). I was caught up in bathing, grooming and keeping dogs quiet!!! I plan to do alot more "socializing" this next year!!!!
> 
> karla


Add me down :0 Happy to help out, I am really happy I am going


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> I'm hoping that i can make it this year and if so i'll also volunteer for a couple of hours.


 
THANK you Debbie.. I will put you down. Can you pm me, with your entire name and email address, so I can pass it along. THANK YOU so much!!!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Yes, let's hope we don't have to worry about keeping our dogs as quiet as we did in Atlanta! That really was awful.
> 
> Do you think you'll be showing this year? I'm hoping to have something to show, will have to wait to see what Lois has next week!


I KNOW... I SURE hope we don't have a repeat. Ritzy learned how to bark that weekend... now she's SPOILED and barks if she is left alone!! She also thinks she gets to go with me, anytime I have my purse and do not have on a work uniform (they know the difference, too funny). Dog show, you MUST be going to a dog show Momma..Don't forget me!! And now Feather thinks SHE gets to go with me every day. She was going to leave with my son and daught in law last night.. go byebye..ok. :chili:

OH good luck with your next babies... how exciting. I don't know what the future holds for me. Depends on when Ritzy gets finished. I've got a couple of shows coming up...we'll see. Who knows, maybe she'll be finished and still in coat....ya never know from day to day. It would kinda be fun to go and not show!!! So much more time to socialize when you don't have to get one ready for the ring.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm planning on coming this year and would be happy to volunteer a couple of hours. I can't wait.


Oh thank you "Lacie's Mom"... )) can you pm with your name and email address. thank you SO much!!!!


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

Punky said:


> Add me down :0 Happy to help out, I am really happy I am going


 
Maggie, thank you, you are TOO sweet!!! just pm when you get a chance, with your entire name and email address. THANK YOU so much for those who have offered so far... I know, it is going to be so much fun!!!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> I will be going, but on the Rescue side of it. I'll be helping Edie.
> 
> And yep, I'll be taking one of our rescues along with me.
> 
> ...


Hey Deb, I'm glad to hear that Edie has snagged you for the Rescue Raffle! That's where my efforts will be concentrated this year too. With so many needy Maltese being rescued by the AMA, we need to make this the best raffle ever and earn a ton of funds.

Cathy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm planning on going, but it might only be from Friday to Monday morning like i did this year. I sure hope i can go anyway....I love the vendors!!!!! When I know for sure that i can go, I will let you know. I'll be bring Ava again....she's my best traveler.


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

The A Team said:


> I'm planning on going, but it might only be from Friday to Monday morning like i did this year. I sure hope i can go anyway....I love the vendors!!!!! When I know for sure that i can go, I will let you know. I'll be bring Ava again....she's my best traveler.


WONDERFUL Pat!!! I can't wait to meet you AND that cutie pie Ava!!! 

Karla


----------

